# Still bringing in pollen



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep still bring in pollen here too!!!!!


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea talked to Joe down in Orlando still bringing pollen in there too. It was nice talking to a local but should have seen his face when I told him I used no chemicals. I was wondering why he was telling me it was over. I told him I am still getting honey and he told me not to get used to it. That was not the norm. But he was also told me I must treat for at least foul brood.


----------



## Wesbee (Oct 16, 2012)

Yesterday it got up to 50 degrees here in central Wi and they were bringing in pollen at 10 to 15 bees a minute,


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Of course location is key, more precisely what is growing around your location and how far your bees fly. You obviously have something that blooms late and is in abundance right now or produces a lot of nectar.


----------



## beecrazy101 (Jul 6, 2010)

One good thing about my location is virgin woods behind me that is 1000's of pure acreage that has not yet been touched. Plus another is the home owner association next to me with all their flowers and gardens. Next year I will have a nice herb garden behind me that I will plant in the spring with many bee friendly herbs that produce pollen and nectar like crazy. I have registered the property with the USDA agriculture department and next year will register all herbs plus the endangered ones I am going to hopefully her to grow.also


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Still bringing in yellow and gray pollen. Bees flying heavily today, temps in mid 80s.


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

Central IL and bees were bringing in bright orange and yellow pollen as late as last weekend before the temps fell out.


----------



## pedrocr (Jun 5, 2012)

DLMKA said:


> Central IL and bees were bringing in bright orange and yellow pollen as late as last weekend before the temps fell out.


I've noted the same two colors recently. Does anyone know if that's likely to be a specific fall flow source? I'm very curious to figure out what my bees are foraging throughout the year. Most of the flowers I have around seem to have plenty of other types of bees but rarely honeybees.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Our is Rubber rabbitbrush Chrysothamnus nauseosus (Ericameria nauseosa).


http://www.usu.edu/weeds/plant_species/nativespecies/rabbitbrush.html


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Loads of pollen coming in here in Spicewood, Texas, too. I think it's the season's last goldenrod. 

My girls are making lemon-yellow comb in their top bar hive.


----------



## d.frizzell (Aug 27, 2012)

21C here yesterday on Cape Breton Island, Nova Scotia ...bees bringing in yellow and orange pollen!!


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

54 and moderate rain here. Bees were flying in the large hives, not the nucs in the heavy rain. The bees in the nucs fly in nice weather only. I was surprised to see the grass was just as green as a golf course with some small dandelions in it. Filberts (hazelnuts) starting to put out the males.


----------

